
Touchscreen CrunchPad due in November, but price has crept up to $400 - transburgh
http://venturebeat.com/2009/07/31/crunchpad-due-in-november-will-they-beat-apple/
======
noodle
too bad. hopefully the price will creep back down if its popular, but its
cheaper just to get a netbook at this price point.

i was _very_ interested in a $200 model. much less interested in a $400 one.

------
ianbishop
The new price will make this one sink.

